# Kramer Alert!!!



## knyfeknerd (Jul 30, 2015)

There's a 10inch Real-deal Meiji Kramer up on the bay. I've got no idea what the reserve is on it, but I'm pretty sure it's nowhere close to being met!
Let's go Huw!
Or somebody else.......I'll be patiently waiting to be included in the passaround!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 30, 2015)

Just saw it, looks nice. Too bad it says no international bidders. 

I'll have to keep my fingers crossed on the lottery or a ready-made sale, that said, I think the last email I got was about an auction around Xmas time, so I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## daveb (Jul 30, 2015)

Buy it and have em ship to Knerd. He'll get it to you by Christmas...:groucho:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 30, 2015)

AWWWW Snap! Somebody busted the reserve!!!
I'll be watching this like a hawk! Good luck if it's somebody from here!


----------



## Anton (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh great.. Just when I thought this one may fly "slightly" under the radar


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 30, 2015)

I was tempted at first daveb when the price was just above four figures, now it's about 2-3 times what it was when I first saw it. I bet it'll keep rising too. Maybe I should register my other email in the lottery as well :whistling:


----------



## Adrian (Jul 30, 2015)

From the UK I can't find this on eBay. had never even heard of Bob Kramer until arriving at this site and do find hard to understand the "value" inherent at such high prices. The knives appear to be being valued as pieces of art rather than as a tool, or a a tradable investment. It is interesting how he has built up this level of desirability. Excellent brand marketing in a narrow niche.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 30, 2015)

Can we talk about the crappy quality pics and the dude's long finger nails?


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 30, 2015)

Any chance of a link? I can't find it for some reason.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 30, 2015)

Maybe if you guys tried a US eBay address? I dunno. 
And yes to some gnarly fingernails Marc!
Can't link to active eBay listings as it's against forum rules


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 30, 2015)

Adrian said:


> From the UK I can't find this on eBay. had never even heard of Bob Kramer until arriving at this site and do find hard to understand the "value" inherent at such high prices. The knives appear to be being valued as pieces of art rather than as a tool, or a a tradable investment. It is interesting how he has built up this level of desirability. Excellent brand marketing in a narrow niche.


Do a search, as there is info. His success is not due whatsoever to brand marketing. He had a great review in a knife comparison Cooks Illustrated did a few years back, and that steered a lot of interest in his direction. He has since struggled with pricing his knives appropriately, as he worked as a line cook once, and really wanted to make knives pros could/ would want to use. But the market spoke, and people would buy his knives and turn around and resell for many times the purchase price. So silly for him to sell a knife for, say, $2k if the buyer can turn around and resell for $12k. His knives have become a luxury item for Wall Street types; the people with tons of $$ are keeping the prices sky-high right now. The limited supply means those with the $$ eventually will own most of the ones out there in the wild.


----------



## daveb (Jul 30, 2015)

I looked. US Ebay. Just at 3K now. But the day is young.

For those not familiar with Kramer's knives a search on here will find a trail of tears, of envy, of jealousy and then some that have used one.


----------



## koki (Jul 30, 2015)

Kramers are way out of my league... So expensive!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 30, 2015)

Searching for that was interesting. I didn't know they made Bob Karmer knives in Pakistan. Funny, they look a lot like another Bob's blades.


----------



## Adrian (Jul 30, 2015)

Tried logging on to US Bay. But no joy. Oh well it's only a knife ;-)


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 2, 2015)

:spin chair:

Less than 1 min to go and it's starting to get interesting.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 2, 2015)

:shocked3:

Looks like someone got lucky, only budged a buck fifty


----------



## gic (Aug 2, 2015)

Yep closed at 3150, that isn't actually crazy for a Kramer, doesn't he charge 300/inch for plain 52100? Why anyone would pay that rather than get a Devin or Burke or Catchside dammy somewhat escapes me...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 2, 2015)

Damn, I wish I woulda got in on that one!
Something tells me it WAS someone from here................


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 2, 2015)

Ya that's the going rate from what I've heard.

He must have a huge backlog of orders or something, I say this because since I've taken an interest in a real Kramer in late 2014 I've only received one auction email for a carving set. I'd be more interested in the ready made sale or else the lottery personally. Anyone know the frequency of the ready made sales or lottery emails?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 2, 2015)

So, is the whole crazy Kramer thing cooling off? I would think the availability of good quality production versions would take some of the edge off the frenzy.


----------



## KevinT (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi all--

New to this forum so forgive me if (when?) I say something really stupid. I stumbled across the Kramer knife that was just auctioned on eBay. Arguably the cost of Kramer knives is very high currently, but I'm interested in finding one for sale. Getting one directly from Kramer seems pretty unlikely at this point. I scanned this site but didn't see any for sale (but there are some very cool things). Anyone recommend any places other than eBay that I might look to find any for sale?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 3, 2015)

KevinT said:


> Hi all--
> 
> New to this forum so forgive me if (when?) I say something really stupid. I stumbled across the Kramer knife that was just auctioned on eBay. Arguably the cost of Kramer knives is very high currently, but I'm interested in finding one for sale. Getting one directly from Kramer seems pretty unlikely at this point. I scanned this site but didn't see any for sale (but there are some very cool things). Anyone recommend any places other than eBay that I might look to find any for sale?



DC Sharp has a couple for sale. Google them, but be ready to spend some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## MAS4T0 (Aug 3, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> DC Sharp has a couple for sale. Google them, but be ready to spend some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



$1k per inch for straight 52100!


----------



## chinacats (Aug 3, 2015)

MAS4T0 said:


> $1k per inch for straight 52100!



Then double your money on the bay...


----------



## gic (Aug 3, 2015)

Plain 52100 occasionally comes up on ebay, expect to pay between 300 and 400 an inch I would expect on the bay,


----------



## KevinT (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I checked out DC Sharp. Wow. Lots of dimes to get into that game.


----------



## Chefield (Oct 2, 2015)

Aside from his website, this is the first time I've seen real kramers for sale, the damascus blades are absolutely beautiful. Are the straight carbons comparable in terms of performance?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 2, 2015)

I think only 5, it said one's a replica. I like the look of the maple burl parer.


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 2, 2015)

There is 6, Plus one last week.
He says he has a total of 11 to sell.
I was high bidder on the 8 inch chef all last week, I started getting my hopes up and it jumped up by 2k in the last few minutes.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 2, 2015)

That's unfortunate, I remember the recent 10" Meiji with crappy pictures that didn't move much towards the end. 11 or even 6 is a lot of Kramers for one person, must have had them for awhile prior to their popularity exploding, or perhaps outbid everyone in past auctions


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 2, 2015)

The 8" that was sold went for $3850 if I recall correctly. I'm curious as to what the other Kramers this person had in store to list. ..


----------



## ramenlegend (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm not seeing em, what are you guys searching for on the bay?


----------



## ecchef (Oct 3, 2015)

Overvalued knives?


----------



## TimH (Oct 3, 2015)

They're under collectibles>knives, swords and blades>fixed>modern>custom. Run a "Bob Kramer knife" search in "collectibles."


----------



## ramenlegend (Oct 3, 2015)

Found em. I might be wrong, but i think I remember these selling in a lot on ebay a while back.


----------



## Chefield (Oct 5, 2015)

Anyone lucky (and rich) enough to score one of the kramers that just sold? I guess there are 4 more coming from the seller soon. I bid on 2 of them but I don't have the means to compete with what those knives are going for. Has anyone seen the YouTube video "raw craft" with anthony bourdain featuring bob kramer? Really cool interview with the man himself. The knives are beautiful no doubt, but bobs passion and excitement for what he creates is what draws me in to the "kramer phenomenon". I guess there are worse things to blow 2 grand on.


----------



## Chefield (Oct 5, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;lLSLNlkXdwE]http://youtu.be/lLSLNlkXdwE[/video] this is the trailer for the raw craft episode. I can't seem to successfully copy and paste the actual video link but it's there on youtube


----------



## ramenlegend (Oct 5, 2015)

I said F it and scooped up the cocobolo parer, no regrets!!:tease:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 5, 2015)

ramenlegend said:


> I said F it and scooped up the cocobolo parer, no regrets!!:tease:



I'll be watching the newest knife but thread for this one


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 6, 2015)

ramenlegend said:


> I said F it and scooped up the cocobolo parer, no regrets!!:tease:



Nice! You outbid me, I thought it would go for more than $610. The 4 inch went for $1500


----------



## Chefield (Oct 7, 2015)

The seller has 4 more coming soon so we'll all get another chance. 610 was a great price! I'd love to see a damascus but I know I couldn't afford one of those


----------



## Chefield (Nov 29, 2015)

Ebay and dc sharp are the only sites that I've seen a real kramer for sale aside from his site kramerknives.com


----------



## mikedtran (Feb 15, 2016)

Kramer auction is up. Looks like damascus with a hamon.


----------



## Anton (Feb 15, 2016)

Sick of this sh$7


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 15, 2016)

Signed in and was already at $14,700...


----------



## mikedtran (Feb 15, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> Signed in and was already at $14,700...



Yikes! I didn't even bother signing in...

The more time I spend with kitchen knives the less I like Damascus I think, and the Hamon on the Damascus really not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## gic (Feb 15, 2016)

>25k already


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 15, 2016)

I feel like I always do when I see Kramers auctions- wish I made more money! 
Once again I think his work just looks Amazing. But hey, to each their own. And I want to own.


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm with you on that Marc. I'm just realistic that a zwilling Kramer is the best I'll get. Even that is difficult over here


----------



## Lefty (Feb 15, 2016)

Big fan. His saya looks slick too. Bob's a legend for a reason.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 15, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> I'm with you on that Marc. I'm just realistic that a zwilling Kramer is the best I'll get. Even that is difficult over here



Unless I luck out on a readymade that strikes my fancy or win the lottery I'll be sticking with my ZK 52100 10". The latter option seems the most likely as I couldn't really justify the price tag for any of the the alternatives.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah, my carbon ZKramer is the sugar T. I. T. S. and will be working for me for some time.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 15, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> The more time I spend with kitchen knives the less I like Damascus



Does this mean you're selling the NIB Kitaeji nakiri


----------



## mikedtran (Feb 16, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Does this mean you're selling the NIB Kitaeji nakiri



Hahha Tanner is going to beat me into submission for the Nakiri hahah

And Kitaeji is something else, though I guess to be fair in person I bet Kramers work is something else too


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 16, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> Hahha Tanner is going to beat me into submission for the Nakiri hahah



He learned from the best!


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 16, 2016)

What did this go for in the end? I think it ended at 1 pm EST, no?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 16, 2016)

I last saw it at $34,100 with about 4 hours to go


----------



## rami_m (Feb 16, 2016)

So, what did it end up being?


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 16, 2016)

rami_m said:


> So, what did it end up being?



I'm wondering the same.... Someone's gotta know LOL


----------



## brooksie967 (Feb 17, 2016)

I wonder if it can cut through the fibres of space and time for that price.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 17, 2016)

Ahahhah &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 17, 2016)

Anton said:


> Sick of this sh$7



But still less boring than every thread turning into how best to hoard Shigefusa.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 17, 2016)

+1



Timthebeaver said:


> But still less boring than every thread turning into how best to hoard Shigefusa.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 17, 2016)

Timthebeaver said:


> But still less boring than every thread turning into how best to hoard Shigefusa.



D'acuerdo [emoji12]


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 17, 2016)

I think it's great what he can get for his knives. Maybe in time that awareness will eventually translate for some of the knife makers here. Hopefully not until my collection is complete.


----------



## Schwartzbwithu (Feb 17, 2016)

It got up to $42k and some change


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 17, 2016)

Crap. No wonder my bid of $38,700 was rejected :-(


----------



## Anton (Feb 17, 2016)

Or you can get one of these for the same money. No saya tho


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 17, 2016)

Building a saya for it would run about $75k... More if heated/ cooled. Plus equipping with tool boxes, work benches, compressor, etc. Oh, and lift, tire changing machine, etc. etc. A Kramer is definitely cheaper.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 17, 2016)

Anton said:


> Or you can get one of these for the same money. No saya tho
> 
> View attachment 30741



I'm in!


----------



## AC-Bus (Feb 17, 2016)

I heard Martin Shkreli bought it.
He's gonna use it once to cut the plastic off his Wu Tang album. :wink:


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 17, 2016)

I love knives as much as most here, but I would only spend 42k on a knife if I had a net worth well north of 50 million. Or maybe even 100 million... 

I think I'd rather spend that money on 20 knives ... Or used M series BMW ... But that's just me [emoji6]


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 17, 2016)

Easy enough to look at it as sunk cost, or something that will depreciate quite a bit like a newer BMW. But chances are you would loose less $ over time with the Kramer. $40k+ is definitely pushing it a bit though... I suspect if you could score one like that for $25k you would be able to get all your money back out of it at some point down the road unless you did unrepairable damage to it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2016)

Ya have to give Bob credit, this is amazing!


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 23, 2016)

The 8inch Kramer at DC Sharp has been discounted from $8k to $5k.
its a bargain!!!


----------



## bonestter (Feb 23, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> The 8inch Kramer at DC Sharp has been discounted from $8k to $5k.
> its a bargain!!!



lol - didn't realise it's used


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 23, 2016)

bonestter said:


> lol - didn't realise it's used



And a cracked handle scale


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 23, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> And a cracked handle scale



I've seen this in person. The handle crack is almost criminal, the wood is some of the best I have ever seen. I wonder what Bob would charge to replace it?


----------



## Kingkor (Feb 25, 2016)

Bob is amaizing and the knifes he makes are amaizng but over 40k for a knife.... I would buy a ticket to japan and buy a whole set there for that price just saying.....


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 25, 2016)

Kingkor said:


> Bob is amaizing and the knifes he makes are amaizng but over 40k for a knife.... I would buy a ticket to japan and buy a whole set there for that price just saying.....



Sounds a lot more reasonable to me too.


----------



## rami_m (Feb 25, 2016)

Kingkor said:


> Bob is amaizing and the knifes he makes are amaizng but over 40k for a knife.... I would buy a ticket to japan and buy a whole set there for that price just saying.....



Don't give ideas to the shig maniacs please.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 28, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> The 8inch Kramer at DC Sharp has been discounted from $8k to $5k.
> its a bargain!!!


I understand it has been sold.



Von blewitt said:


> And a cracked handle scale


I understand this handle will soon be replaced. 



Bill13 said:


> I've seen this in person. The handle crack is almost criminal, the wood is some of the best I have ever seen. I wonder what Bob would charge to replace it?


Amazingly enough someone named Bill has since obtained and distributed such information. It's possible this knife will be on a table at the ECG, but apparantly the table in question will not be Bill's. :viking:


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 29, 2016)

Great news David!! This ECG looks like it will have on hand even more great knives than last year.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 28, 2016)

There is a Kramer Damascus Nakiri for sale on eBay at the moment (listed as an Usuba) currently sitting on $560


----------



## bonestter (Apr 28, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> There is a Kramer Damascus Nakiri for sale on eBay at the moment (listed as an Usuba) currently sitting on $560



link?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 28, 2016)

It's up to $1,250


----------



## daveb (Apr 28, 2016)

bonestter said:


> link?



Links to auctions are verboten. Do they have Google in the UK?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 28, 2016)

daveb said:


> Links to auctions are verboten. Do they have Google in the UK?


I think it is 'goougle' over there :biggrin:


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 28, 2016)

daveb said:


> Links to auctions are verboten. Do they have Google in the UK?



This one was actually findable for me in the UK, in the past I've not been able to find them (without using a VPN).

*EDIT*

This one seems to be back in stealth mode, I think eBay hide them completely (other than with a direct link) to users who the item is not available to ship to (hence why the VPN works).


----------



## bonestter (Apr 29, 2016)

daveb said:


> Links to auctions are verboten. Do they have Google in the UK?



What's Google? 

I searched 3 times on 3 separate occasions on ebay UK and ebay US and then a general search and couldn't find it


----------



## ecchef (Apr 29, 2016)

I couldn't find it either.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 29, 2016)

I found it, on page 2. It's at $1625


----------



## bonestter (Apr 29, 2016)

ecchef said:


> I couldn't find it either.



Ah, you be in one of those country's that doesn't have google too


----------



## ecchef (Apr 29, 2016)

It was just out of curiosity anyway. You know...like passing a car wreck.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 29, 2016)

I found it by going to ebay (US) and searching "Kramer usuba", came right up. Google showed me nada.


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 29, 2016)

It's pushing 2k and the reserve hasn't been met.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 29, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> It's pushing 2k and the reserve hasn't been met.


I think the reserve will be over $10k


----------



## bonestter (May 1, 2016)




----------



## chiffonodd (May 1, 2016)

bonestter said:


>



Nice work you found it, I will sell you one of those for 10k


----------



## bonestter (May 1, 2016)

chiffonodd said:


> Nice work you found it, I will sell you one of those for 10k



I could only really let it go for 12, it's got the extra patina...?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 2, 2016)

Looks like the reserve was set at $2k as I don't see "reserve not met" anymore


----------



## gadgetguy9000 (May 3, 2016)

Looks like the seller changed his mind and pulled it.


----------



## bonestter (May 3, 2016)

That looked like a right dud to me - it's not either or anything


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 16, 2016)

Got the auction email half an hour ago and already over $40k :shocked3:


----------



## Godslayer (May 16, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Got the auction email half an hour ago and already over $40k :shocked3:



I like this one a lot more than his last differentially hardened damascus. Its pure class.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2016)

That's a nice looking Kramer.


----------



## gic (May 16, 2016)

Can someone who knows something about steel tell me what is the point of using "meteorite steel" other than it sounds cool.


----------



## bkultra (May 16, 2016)

gic said:


> Can someone who knows something about steel tell me what is the point of using "meteorite steel" other than it sounds cool.



There is nothing else. It's iron and nickel


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 16, 2016)

I believe that there is also a percentage of nickel in the meteorites, but I suppose that can vary depending on where in the galaxy it originated from


----------



## bkultra (May 16, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I believe that there is also a percentage of nickel in the meteorites, but I suppose that can vary depending on where in the galaxy it originated from



Hence the iron and nickel I stated :biggrin:


----------



## MAS4T0 (May 16, 2016)

That is definitely one of the two nicest Kramers I've ever seen.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 16, 2016)

bkultra said:


> Hence the iron and nickel I stated :biggrin:



smooth work with the edit :cool2:

Also can't help but wonder who bk**** is :whistling:, but if you have what it takes... go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 16, 2016)

I'm usually not a fan of two tone wood handles, but Kramer does them right. Looks awesome (not $40k awesome, but awesome).


----------



## Hexis (May 16, 2016)

Well, it's really "only" paying $35k to skip the line. Or something.


----------



## Bill13 (May 16, 2016)

Best profile on a Kramer I have seen. I was going to bid but once it went over 35,000 it was over my limit:justkidding:


----------



## Von blewitt (May 16, 2016)

That looks very similar to Mattruds Kramer


----------



## Von blewitt (May 16, 2016)

Also there's a 10inch Mono on ebay sitting @ $3k with 3 days to go


----------



## Von blewitt (May 16, 2016)

This ones a bit more
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131817259542


----------



## Anton (May 16, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> This ones a bit more
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131817259542



But shipping is free


----------



## rami_m (May 16, 2016)

Someone been looking at Kramer again.


----------



## Pirendeus (May 17, 2016)

Anton said:


> But shipping is free



And 5x eBay bucks today! That's an extra $100 back!!


----------



## alterwisser (May 17, 2016)

What did the auction Kramer sell for in the end?


----------



## MAS4T0 (May 17, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> What did the auction Kramer sell for in the end?



$42'500

The one on eBay now has a photo of the latest auction knife, and a note about it's price, so that the buyer is aware the it's being sold below the market rate. 

I wonder how much the eBay one went for at auction and if it was bought as an investment.

Also, the eBay one is apparently stainless steel.


----------



## preizzo (May 17, 2016)

That is insane!! Even if I am a millioner I would spend that money in a knife!!


----------



## Anton (May 17, 2016)

Crazy 
That's a house, a car, and some animals on 38% of the world


----------



## Godslayer (May 17, 2016)

That's almost what I make in a year. If I won the lotto I'd probably buy one lol. It's kindof the ultimate blade for a knife nut. Like a buggatti or a Rolls Royce.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 17, 2016)

I was surprised to see that it didn't budge from $42.5k leading up to the close, would've thought there'd be a last minute bidding war or something.


----------



## daveb (May 17, 2016)

Thats a thing. Better ROI than gold (probably) and you get to look at, play with it, perhaps (doubtful) even use it. Until of course the knife bubble bursts....


----------



## ecchef (May 17, 2016)

Yeah, if that's a $35k knife, the Randy's work should be pulling in 6 figures. 
If I were really, really smart, I'd form a new religion around this guy and really start rakin' in the dough.


----------



## bkultra (May 17, 2016)

I'd join that cult, I have a lot of free time


----------



## ecchef (May 18, 2016)

Bishop Ultra on board!


----------



## rami_m (May 18, 2016)

Can someone share the eBay link or is that not kosher?


----------



## Von blewitt (May 18, 2016)

rami_m said:


> Can someone share the eBay link or is that not kosher?




Kramer Auction Knife


----------



## rami_m (May 18, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> Kramer Auction Knife



Thanks mate. I see you are putting your new skills to use. With spaces even . 

How much did that auction knife get to? Still 42k 

This is spectator sport.


----------



## daveb (May 18, 2016)

Rami - You want to use a suji for slicing fish, a gyuto for slicing meat, and a yani for mincing herbs... What are you going to do with a Kramer???


----------



## strumke (May 18, 2016)

Oooh, scandalous!


"Well we didnt expect to have to re-list this, but we had some malicious bidding in the last auction. We have made some changes and are offering this knife for a very short auction time of 4 hours at which point we will close the bidding. Thanks for looking once again!
Please keep in mind we will need to hear from the winner within 30 min. of the auction closing.
Thank you."

$30K+ already


----------



## simymatt (May 18, 2016)

Well then, my trigger finger is ready :justkidding:


----------



## strumke (May 18, 2016)

Back up to $45k


----------



## WildBoar (May 18, 2016)

wow, no last-second attempt to trump the $45.1k bid. Glad I did not throw in $45.2k just to see what might have happened 

Congrats to Kramer -- he doesn't set the pricing, but it is good that he receives the 'market price' every now and then.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 18, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> wow, no last-second attempt to trump the $45.1k bid. Glad I did not throw in $45.2k just to see what might have happened
> 
> Congrats to Kramer -- he doesn't set the pricing, but it is good that he receives the 'market price' every now and then.



Not done yet... I think your PC clock defaulted to your timezone as EST. There is still ~20min because the close time is in PST. It's at $45,300 right now


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 18, 2016)

Sold for $58,400 :shocked3:

Wonder if this time it'll be for real


----------



## Anton (May 18, 2016)

I'm starting to think this is either a "select" 1-3 guys go have gone nuts and just have to have every single knife he makes. Or it's rigged...


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 18, 2016)

There is not the slightest doubt in my mind that I would rather spend $58,000 traveling Asia buying cleavers and stones from local makers and learning new skills in the kitchen than pay that much money for one knife from a maker that is basically running something of a scam on the gullible. Experience and knife skills are worth far more than any "super" knife from a custom maker.


----------



## El Pescador (May 18, 2016)

Noodle Soup said:


> There is not the slightest doubt in my mind that I would rather spend $58,000 traveling Asia buying cleavers and stones from local makers and learning new skills in the kitchen than pay that much money for one knife from a maker that is basically running something of a scam on the gullible. Experience and knife skills are worth far more than any "super" knife from a custom maker.



I don't understand. What scam is he running?


----------



## rami_m (May 18, 2016)

Nothing, just hype I suppose. I think we need to understand that his market is Cashed up people who don't know much and are willing to spend big on stuff. As art rather than tool. I don't think there are too many cooks with that kind of $$$$


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 18, 2016)

I remember getting a PM from a new member who got the $6k one (very similar) during the last readymade sale, wanted to sell for over $11k. Got banned shortly after.

When I compare to the recent honyaki Damascus Ian made, I can't see how the Kramer is worth over 35x the Haburn.










Kramer has more layers and Haburn has mokume


----------



## WildBoar (May 18, 2016)

The value is in the eyes of the bidders. The market is setting the prices, and we are not 'the market'. Why is a painting from one artist worth $1 mil when a similar painting by another artist may hane on the wall of a gallery unsold with only an asking price of $1,200?

Face it, if you are lucky enough to get selected in the lottery to get on kramer's wait list, it is truly like winning the lottery as you will pay far, far below that market price for the knife you receive. Go all out for ht eniceset damascus, etc. and pay $7k or $8k, and turn around the next day and eBay it for $30k. At least Kramer is finally seeing some of that $ imself now, as before it was just the lucky initial buyers. He is the first person to tell you he has absolutely no idea why people are willing to pay that much for one of his knives. But he would be stupid to only let others cash in on them. Frankly he could auction all his knives and get a far greater income, but he doesn't. He only auctions one off every couple of months. And even then, he gives a % to charity. Oh, and he does not feel his knifemaking skills are better then everyone else's either -- he knows he has peers, and there are some who may be better.

Hate the people who are willing to shell out the $$$ for his knives, not the guy who is making them.


----------



## rami_m (May 18, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> The value is in the eyes of the bidders. The market is setting the prices, and we are not 'the market'. Why is a painting from one artist worth $1 mil when a similar painting by another artist may hane on the wall of a gallery unsold with only an asking price of $1,200?
> 
> Face it, if you are lucky enough to get selected in the lottery to get on kramer's wait list, it is truly like winning the lottery as you will pay far, far below that market price for the knife you receive. Go all out for ht eniceset damascus, etc. and pay $7k or $8k, and turn around the next day and eBay it for $30k. At least Kramer is finally seeing some of that $ imself now, as before it was just the lucky initial buyers. He is the first person to tell you he has absolutely no idea why people are willing to pay that much for one of his knives. But he would be stupid to only let others cash in on them. Frankly he could auction all his knives and get a far greater income, but he doesn't. He only auctions one off every couple of months. And even then, he gives a % to charity. Oh, and he does not feel his knifemaking skills are better then everyone else's either -- he knows he has peers, and there are some who may be better.
> 
> Hate the people who are willing to shell out the $$$ for his knives, not the guy who is making them.





Well put as always.


----------



## brainsausage (May 18, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> The value is in the eyes of the bidders. The market is setting the prices, and we are not 'the market'. Why is a painting from one artist worth $1 mil when a similar painting by another artist may hane on the wall of a gallery unsold with only an asking price of $1,200?
> 
> Face it, if you are lucky enough to get selected in the lottery to get on kramer's wait list, it is truly like winning the lottery as you will pay far, far below that market price for the knife you receive. Go all out for ht eniceset damascus, etc. and pay $7k or $8k, and turn around the next day and eBay it for $30k. At least Kramer is finally seeing some of that $ imself now, as before it was just the lucky initial buyers. He is the first person to tell you he has absolutely no idea why people are willing to pay that much for one of his knives. But he would be stupid to only let others cash in on them. Frankly he could auction all his knives and get a far greater income, but he doesn't. He only auctions one off every couple of months. And even then, he gives a % to charity. Oh, and he does not feel his knifemaking skills are better then everyone else's either -- he knows he has peers, and there are some who may be better.
> 
> Hate the people who are willing to shell out the $$$ for his knives, not the guy who is making them.



Yep


----------



## Mute-on (May 19, 2016)

Agreed. The unfortunate aspect is that it's highly unlikely many of his knives will be used as intended. That's the real tragedy 

The fact that those who get a place on his list are simply profiteering from the opportunity just pisses me off :viking:


----------



## WildBoar (May 19, 2016)

So the big dilema: Your name comes up! And you know you can get a nice 240 in a j-knife profile now, plus the chevron damascus. All-in you will be at $7.5k. it can auction at $25k+ all day long. 2nd kid is on the way and you and the wife really want a bigger house, but cash for a down payment is tough to come by. What are you gonna do?

I think it's tough to not profit if you get one of his knives. After all, it's a $30k knife, even though you got it for way less. Break off the tip, get rust pitting, etc., and you are damaging a $30k knife and not a $7.5k knife. So good chance you will not make the knife a daily beater. And even if you inteded on using it, it may be more difficult to do then you thought.

I am pretty sure the best solution is to get 2 if you can, one that you will use and one that you will sell, so you have the best of both worlds. I believe there used to be an opportunity to do this.

I definitely agree about the real tragedy being the knives will never be used. And the maker feels that way as well. He got into knifemaking when he worked in a kitchen, and some of the most unique elements of his design (i.e., the tall heel) were to help make his prep go quicker. As he scratched out a living, knives were his most important tools.


----------



## rami_m (May 19, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> So the big dilema: Your name comes up! And you know you can get a nice 240 in a j-knife profile now, plus the chevron damascus. All-in you will be at $7.5k. it can auction at $25k+ all day long. 2nd kid is on the way and you and the wife really want a bigger house, but cash for a down payment is tough to come by. What are you gonna do?
> 
> I think it's tough to not profit if you get one of his knives. After all, it's a $30k knife, even though you got it for way less. Break off the tip, get rust pitting, etc., and you are damaging a $30k knife and not a $7.5k knife. So good chance you will not make the knife a daily beater. And even if you inteded on using it, it may be more difficult to do then you thought.
> 
> ...



Sheesh dude. Stop saying what I am thinking. 

I will go now and get my tinfoil hat.


----------



## strumke (May 19, 2016)

Solution... Save your $7.5K and just give me the spot!

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Hexis (May 19, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> So the big dilema: Your name comes up! And you know you can get a nice 240 in a j-knife profile now, plus the chevron damascus. All-in you will be at $7.5k. it can auction at $25k+ all day long. 2nd kid is on the way and you and the wife really want a bigger house, but cash for a down payment is tough to come by. What are you gonna do?
> 
> I think it's tough to not profit if you get one of his knives. After all, it's a $30k knife, even though you got it for way less. Break off the tip, get rust pitting, etc., and you are damaging a $30k knife and not a $7.5k knife. So good chance you will not make the knife a daily beater. And even if you inteded on using it, it may be more difficult to do then you thought.
> 
> ...




I don't know about others, but I want one to use, not to profit off. I love the geometry (have the Zwilling version). If my turn comes up in the lottery, I'm going all out for ME. I can't justify $50k, but I make enough to do $8k for something that amazing. In the mean time the Haburn western gyuto I have is amazing. Happily my spot int he custom queue came up, so I'm getting a parer and slicer made to match.


----------



## malexthekid (May 19, 2016)

Hexis said:


> I don't know about others, but I want one to use, not to profit off. I love the geometry (have the Zwilling version). If my turn comes up in the lottery, I'm going all out for ME. I can't justify $50k, but I make enough to do $8k for something that amazing. In the mean time the Haburn western gyuto I have is amazing. Happily my spot int he custom queue came up, so I'm getting a parer and slicer made to match.



I'm with you on that. If i had one i might baby it a bit more. But I would use it most definitely.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 20, 2016)

Just ended
Kramer 52100


----------



## rami_m (May 20, 2016)

Wonder who won?


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 22, 2016)

Not me sadly. After somebody posted the link here the price started raising faster. I probably didn't have a chance either way, but I was hoping.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 22, 2016)

Is anyone else getting an email from eBay almost daily telling them to buy the $35k Kramer?



> ALMOST GONE: BOB KRAMER 2014 10" DAMASCUS AUCTION KNIFE - NEW in BOX - NEVER USED
> 
> Hey Tanner -
> 
> ...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 20, 2016)

Bidding opens Thursday July 21st at 11am PST (2 hours only)

8" Meteorite Steel Chef's Knife
Curly Koa Handle
Tom Ferry Engraving


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 20, 2016)

Guessing another knife >$40k.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 20, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> Guessing another knife >$40k.



Yea I'd figure so... probably fair to say that posting it here isn't hurting anyone's chances of bidding as it won't take long for the prices to get into the stratosphere anyways.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 20, 2016)

This one appeals to me but i wish it was a yanagi 300mm. That would ne amazing.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 20, 2016)

Gaudy.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 20, 2016)

i'm counting zeros.. am i reading that right? 

tens of thousands$$? that is a amazing.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 20, 2016)

Definitely not my cup of tea...


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 20, 2016)

The reality is many of these will not be used regularly, and may wind up being 'shown off'. So I can understand adding some decorative elements. I honestly doubt it will affect the final sales price, but why not add some 'bling' to enliven one's display case, or to make it a little different then your other knives?


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 20, 2016)

Timthebeaver said:


> Gaudy.



My exact response when I opened the email this afternoon.


----------



## Aleque (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone have a link to the auction ? I'm curious to what it will sell for.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 20, 2016)

You have to register at Kramer's website to access the auctions


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 21, 2016)

That's some very high level kinko work on the fuchi and kashira. If that's Bob's own work I'm hugely impressed - he has been taking classes with Ford Hallam so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 21, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> The reality is many of these will not be used regularly, and may wind up being 'shown off'. So I can understand adding some decorative elements. I honestly doubt it will affect the final sales price, but why not add some 'bling' to enliven one's display case, or to make it a little different then your other knives?



I guess I don't spend much time in the homes of the ultra wealthy. Do they really build little cases to display fancy kitchen knives? Buying art is one thing but I don't see a Kramer in a display case really impressing very many guests to your home.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 21, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> That's some very high level kinko work on the fuchi and kashira. If that's Bob's own work I'm hugely impressed - he has been taking classes with Ford Hallam so I wouldn't be surprised.



I agree the level of detail is quite high, you can see it even better on his IG page:





I can tell you are quite knowledgeable of swords, I probably would've said ferrule and endcap lol... maybe my next hobby will be a katana


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 21, 2016)

Noodle Soup said:


> I guess I don't spend much time in the homes of the ultra wealthy. Do they really build little cases to display fancy kitchen knives? Buying art is one thing but I don't see a Kramer in a display case really impressing very many guests to your home.


I dunno. I guess if you compete with your stockbroker buddies whenever one comes up for auction, you would be more then happy to proudly display it when you beat them out on one.

Or I guess they could just take delivery of it and walk up to their personal chef and say "Here, use this when you make my dinner tonight."


----------



## gic (Jul 21, 2016)

> 56,000

I think you could buy a beautiful damascus knife from each of say the top 20 makers in the world for less, no?


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 21, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I agree the level of detail is quite high, you can see it even better on his IG page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is amazing if that is Bob's own work I termed them as that based on construction and the fact that they're made with Japanese Kinko techniques. Here's an example of a Kagamibuta made by the gentleman who Bob has been learning these techniques from.

You definitely should get into swords! If you like Japanese sword fittings you should check out Kevin Addams; he's a Canadina who is also one of Ford's proteges. I have a tsuba from him, and it is amazing. 

Full Disclosure: it is actually the wife has a tsuba from Kevin, I was admiring it online when she saw it and asked for it as a birthday present.


----------



## JMJones (Jul 21, 2016)

I believe the email said engraving done by Mastersmith Tom Ferry


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 21, 2016)

After I hit the lottery and have my dream car(s), dream house(s), etc., I could see getting that knife. I already have enough practical kitchen knives, so if that was chump change for me why the heck not. There are lots of other ways to tie up big sums of money that have more potential downside. At some point a while ago we passed 'utility' and crossed over into 'rarity/ collectable'. And there are many other rare/ collectible types of objects that sell for just as much if not a lot more $. Not many who make their living relying on their kitchen knives would be attracted to this knife. I know I would cringe every time it needed to hit the stones and have a little metal removed. Plus the first time you find that your mother-in-law stuck it in the dishwasher or left it soaking in a sink full of water... :bat:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 21, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> After I hit the lottery and have my dream car(s), dream house(s), etc., I could see getting that knife. I already have enough practical kitchen knives, so if that was chump change for me why the heck not. There are lots of other ways to tie up big sums of money that have more potential downside. At some point a while ago we passed 'utility' and crossed over into 'rarity/ collectable'. And there are many other rare/ collectible types of objects that sell for just as much if not a lot more $. Not many who make their living relying on their kitchen knives would be attracted to this knife. I know I would cringe every time it needed to hit the stones and have a little metal removed. Plus the first time you find that your mother-in-law stuck it in the dishwasher or left it soaking in a sink full of water... :bat:



Easy words David, coming from someone that owns a real Kramer. And yea, your collection of two large knife blocks full of customs doesn't need any refinement. How's that Burke scimitar treating you. Miss that one.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 21, 2016)

All of my knifes would even make a down payment on the knife on auction. Hell, even Marc4pt0's full collection would fall way short!

I have two 'art' kitchen knives -- that Burke and the HHH petty w/ DT ss feather that I have made for the wife a couple years ago. The petty has seen a bit of use, and the Burke has slain some beef 

You know where the Burke lives if you ever want to visit.


----------



## Beau Nidle (Jul 22, 2016)

The blade is beautiful on this knife, the handle...meh. Not for me. However, I guess Bob has accepted that the people buying these knives aren't going to be using them very much, so why not push the boat out on the decorative elements? I'm sure it's fun for him to add a new string to his bow and do something different.


----------



## Krassi (Jul 22, 2016)

WOW!
That bolster is godlike.. never seen anything like that. Artisan level 3000


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 22, 2016)

I think it went for $66k


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow, if so that is phenomenal.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I think it went for $66k




:bigeek:


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 22, 2016)

Better start developing some engraving skills, Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 22, 2016)

Is that thé most expensive kramer ever?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Is that thé most expensive kramer ever?





The closest I recall is $40k+


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> Better start developing some engraving skills, Dave! :thumbsup:




Hahaha....yeah.....no


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 22, 2016)

I'll doublecheck next week, I may still have the link to the closed auction. The recent Meiji was $56,400 and I recall the recent euroline was at least in the 30k range but I didn't follow it until closing not sure why I bother, no way I could swing it.

If it was $66k I think that'd be a new record (?), was it the kiritsuke that sold for about $62k, or was that on eBay after the initial sale


----------



## pjotr (May 27, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 28, 2017)

I see that last one on the bay never made the reserve. Topped out at $4550. The bubble may be over.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 28, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> I see that last one on the bay never made the reserve. Topped out at $4550. The bubble may be over.



IMO that's too much, i think I remember seeing similar ones going around $3k, which is consistent with the readymade sale pricing. It seems only the Damascus ones command the astronomical prices, or maybe it's just because there's a different following on the auctions at Kramers site


----------



## malexthekid (May 28, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> IMO that's too much, i think I remember seeing similar ones going around $3k, which is consistent with the readymade sale pricing. It seems only the Damascus ones command the astronomical prices, or maybe it's just because there's a different following on the auctions at Kramers site



Would love to know what a damascus costs if your name comes up on his lottery...

And I tend to agree that the price seems on the high side... but if the market pays then so be it. Time will tell.


----------



## Beau Nidle (Jun 1, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Would love to know what a damascus costs if your name comes up on his lottery...
> 
> And I tend to agree that the price seems on the high side... but if the market pays then so be it. Time will tell.


Last I heard his damascus prices were $400 per inch. That was a few years ago though, could have gone up again since then.


----------



## fatboylim (Jun 3, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I'll doublecheck next week, I may still have the link to the closed auction. The recent Meiji was $56,400 and I recall the recent euroline was at least in the 30k range but I didn't follow it until closing not sure why I bother, no way I could swing it.
> 
> If it was $66k I think that'd be a new record (?), was it the kiritsuke that sold for about $62k, or was that on eBay after the initial sale



Link please!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 3, 2017)

fatboylim said:


> Link please!



Sorry my post you quoted is from summer 2016 and there were some subsequent posts in this thread deleted too, idk if I actually replied but if not it's probably because I was right about the price. At any rate I doubt I still have the links saved


----------



## fatboylim (Jun 4, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Sorry my post you quoted is from summer 2016 and there were some subsequent posts in this thread deleted too, idk if I actually replied but if not it's probably because I was right about the price. At any rate I doubt I still have the links saved



Oops my bad.


----------



## loopback (Jun 7, 2017)

Just saw this come in...

https://kramerknives.com/product/kramer-folding-knife-2-0/

Trying to add 99 units pops up a message saying 45 are in stock. Not sure if that's how many are left, or how many were made.

_[edit: now it shows 39, so this must be what remains.]_


----------



## strumke (Jun 7, 2017)

I ended up grabbing one. I do like the idea of a lock back better than a friction folder at least, and the bottle opener on the original ones were a bit out of place I think.

Definitely not the best value for your $$ (but a lot of what happens here isn't), but for the rare occasion I'm dressing up for something, I have a dressy knife to stick in my pocket. My other EDCs are a bit more intimidating looking.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 14, 2018)

Any lefties in the market?
http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=98237&photo=6&size=n


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 14, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I'll doublecheck next week, I may still have the link to the closed auction. The recent Meiji was $56,400 and I recall the recent euroline was at least in the 30k range but I didn't follow it until closing not sure why I bother, no way I could swing it.
> 
> If it was $66k I think that'd be a new record (?), was it the kiritsuke that sold for about $62k, or was that on eBay after the initial sale



WHAT!?!!!! $66,000!? For a knife!? I thought $1k was bad! Was that $66k for a Kramer?


----------



## chinacats (May 14, 2018)

Von blewitt said:


> Any lefties in the market?
> http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=98237&photo=6&size=n



My guess is someone will pick it up and try to flip it as a righty on the 'Bay:laugh:


----------

